# Window sills- Concrete vs Granite



## ModelRebel (18 Feb 2014)

Wondering does anybody know off hand what the difference per meter between Concrete sill vs Granite sill is? (looking at getting 3" x 10" sills).

Assume there are no other differences bar cost and aesthetics?


----------



## monagt (7 Aug 2014)

Granite ~ €200 /window fitted (5'/6' length), much thicker and substantial than concrete ones but I saw ones today painted cream?? So who knows.


----------

